# Wann schließt ihr die Datenbankverbindung?



## Kaffeebohne (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

wann schließt ihr eure Datenbankverbindung. Denke mal wenn eine Applikation alle 15min was mit der DB macht, kann man sie jedesmal schließen. Wie ist es aber wenn so alle 5sec was geschrieben wird. Würdet ihr die dann auch jedesmal schließén und wieder öffenen?


----------



## bronks (3. Mai 2006)

Kaffeebohne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wann schließt ihr eure Datenbankverbindung. Denke mal wenn eine Applikation alle 15min was mit der DB macht, kann man sie jedesmal schließen. Wie ist es aber wenn so alle 5sec was geschrieben wird. Würdet ihr die dann auch jedesmal schließén und wieder öffenen?


Das hängt davon ab, was für eine Funktion die App hat und wieviele Instanzen davon laufen. Auch von der Datenbankmaschine hängt es ab. Von allen Faktoren abhängig kann es von Bruchteilen einer Sekunde bis zu mehreren Minuten dauern bis man eine neue Connection erhält. Für einige Datenbanken ist es einfacher mehrere hundert Verbindungen zu halten, als öfter neue zu erstellen und für andere Datenbanken wieder umgekehrt.

Ich hätte keine Hemmungen dabei die Connection halten zu lassen, auch wenn nur jede 15 Minuten etwas passiert.


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

Wofür gibt es denn Connection Pooling?


----------



## bronks (3. Mai 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wofür gibt es denn Connection Pooling?


Siehe da: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connection_pool


----------



## Kaffeebohne (3. Mai 2006)

@bronks

Hmm, okay. Also ich benutze Access (mdb) als Datenbank. Instanzen werden denke ich mal nur eine Laufen. Vorerst. Kann aber gut sein, dass es später mehrere Instanzen geben wird.


@jockel
Das Pooling muss aber die Datenbank unterstützen oder?


----------



## personenkult (3. Mai 2006)

Ich würde die Verbindung zur Datenbank herstellen wenn das Programm gestartet wird und sie wieder beenden, wenn das Programm beendet wird. Zumindest in deinem Fall.

Und ob man bei Access von Instanzen sprechen kann, sei mal dahingestellt  (Ob man bei Access überhaupt von einer Datenbank sprechen darf auch  )


----------



## Kaffeebohne (3. Mai 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Werde es am Ende schließen.


----------



## homer65 (15. Mai 2006)

Connection Pooling kommt vom Teufel.  :noe: 
Aber mal im Ernst, wer Connection Pooling benutzt sollte schon wissen was da passiert.


----------

